
How Britain stole $45T from India - lobo_tuerto
https://www.aljazeera.com/amp/indepth/opinion/britain-stole-45-trillion-india-181206124830851.html
======
sumedh
> What does this require of Britain today? An apology? Absolutely.
> Reparations? Perhaps

Indian here, I seriously don't understand lot of Indians(atleast on reddit)
are still obsessed with the British history, yes the British stole from India,
get over it.

There are big Indian crooks who stole from India in the last couple of years
and they are enjoying their lives in the UK, the Indian govt does not bother
them then why bother about British looting 60 years back.

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18682678](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18682678)

